# How much water does seed really need?



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure if this has been covered before but how much water does seed really need?

How long can it dry out before there is an issue?

I mean surely wild grass seed does not need to be constantly wet to germinate. It seems it would never grow anywhere if that was the case.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before but how much water does seed really need?
> 
> How long can it dry out before there is an issue?
> 
> I mean surely wild grass seed does not need to be constantly wet to germinate. It seems it would never grow anywhere if that was the case.


It depends on weather conditions. You just want to keep the surface moist, no need to soak the ground. With temps in the mid 80s, 3 rounds daily of 10 minutes each should be sufficient. With temps in the lows 70s, even just once a day may be good enough.

With wild grass, if 10,000 out of 1,000,000 seeds make it, that's good enough to perpetuate the species. Nature is not trying to create lush mono-species lawns. We have to do much better than that for a nice lawn.


----------



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

More water means more seeds will germinate thus your lawn will be denser. If you can water every day, then do so.


----------

